
Show HN: I published my first app: A Journaling app called Introspekt - SaurontheMighty
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=introspekt.app
======
SaurontheMighty
I made a compact journaling app where you can write about your day! It also
shows you your days at a glance with a line chart showing you your highs and
lows. The app can also track your goals and the frequency with which you want
to work on them!

------
1nikoalvin1
cool!

~~~
SaurontheMighty
Thanks!! Let me know if you have any feedback! I know the color scheme might
be a bit much but I'm working on a new one!

